# WEC 46: Varner vs. Henderson



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

January 10, 2009

Arco Arena,
Sacramento, Calif.

Main Card

* Lightweight Championship bout: Jamie Varner (c) vs. Ben Henderson (ic)
* Featherweight bout: Urijah Faber vs. Raphael Assuncao
* Lightweight bout: Dave Jansen vs. Kamal Shalorus
* Featherweight bout: Mike Brown vs. Anthony Morrison
* Featherweight bout: Mackens Semerzier vs. Deividas Taurosevičius

Preliminary Card

* Bantamweight bout: Charlie Valencia vs. Akitoshi Tamura
* Bantamweight bout: Wagnney Fabiano vs. Clint Godfrey
* Featherweight bout: Mark Hominick vs. Bryan Caraway
* Bantamweight bout: Eddie Wineland vs. George Roop
* Bantamweight bout: Coty Wheeler vs. Will Campuzano​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Vbookies are up folks: http://www.mmaforum.com/wec-vbookie-betting/


Finalized fight card: http://www.wec.tv/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.fightCard&eid=2536


*Main Card*

* Lightweight Championship bout: Jamie Varner (c) vs. Ben Henderson (ic) 
* Featherweight bout: Urijah Faber vs. Raphael Assuncao
* Lightweight bout: Dave Jansen vs. Kamal Shalorus
* Featherweight bout: Mike Brown vs. Anthony Morrison
* Featherweight bout: Mackens Semerzier vs. Deividas Taurosevičius

*Preliminary Card*

* Bantamweight bout: Charlie Valencia vs. Akitoshi Tamura
* Bantamweight bout: Wagnney Fabiano vs. Clint Godfrey
* Featherweight bout: Mark Hominick vs. Bryan Caraway
* Bantamweight bout: Eddie Wineland vs. George Roop
* Bantamweight bout: Coty Wheeler vs. Will Campuzano


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

THIS WEEKEND?! Where the hell have I been? I am so pumped to see Faber fight again! 

<----- Loyal Faber nuthugger!!!

:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:

EDIT: Must find a stream! Direct TV does not have Vs!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep, this Sunday 9PM ET.

Then the next day we have UFN 20 :thumbsup:



HitOrGetHit said:


> EDIT: *Must find a stream*! Direct TV does not have Vs!!!


You don't wanna go to jail do you :confused05:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Yep, this Sunday 9PM ET.
> 
> Then the next day we have UFN 20 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Does prison have versus?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I dunno, ask War Machine


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb02:

Man this weekend is gonna be a good one. As long as I can see Faber fight. I am pretty pumped for the fight night as well!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely pumped too!

Faber should win this but Assuncao wont be a walk in the park.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Great event, can't wait.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely stoked about this card, even more so because I can actually watch it LIVE for once. Thank the Lord above that The Score now airs WEC events. Should be a good one.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it me, or does Varner look emaciated in this weigh-in pic?


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah thinks Directv with not having Versus this card looks good tho excited for the return of Faber and Henderson vs Varner


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Yeah thinks Directv with not having Versus this card looks good tho excited for the return of Faber and Henderson vs Varner


I AM BEYOND PISSED!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If you live in Canada then The Score is showing this card today.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Intermission said:


> *If you live in Canada then The Score is showing this card today.*


This :thumbsup:

Saved me some typing lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anybody watching? First fight is on Score or Versus wherever you're watching from. Taurosevicius is definitely not afraid of the upkicks and pulled off a nice slam too.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Deividas seems so freakishly strong!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

furiously looks for a place to watch..........


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I pos repped you a link HOGH, try it out :thumbsup:


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Deividas seems so freakishly strong!


He is and should win this fight, 2 rounds to one.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep 29-28. Very good performance.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, that's the outcome had to be the 3rd for Semerzier.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To little to late at the end but you gotta respect the heart.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow Morrison is so huge for a FW, even bigger than Mike Brown.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Brown's wrestling advantage paid off against the big guy, though with that takedown and choke.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah I wasn't expecting him to win lol

Mike Brown is so strong and powerful but nothing that we didn't know already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hard to tell were Morrison is from that, Brown is such beast and came out hungry.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wondering did they announce who Pulver is fighting on the next card they just aired a promo for it lovin the Cruz vs Bowles and Torres fight but curious about Pulver


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hard to tell were Morrison is from that, Brown is such beast and came out hungry.


Brown is a monster and he looks determined to make it back to the belt.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

War Kamallllllll


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> War Kamallllllll


LOL he did the Wanderlei Silva hand thing before the fight!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I missed it HOGH

round 1: 10-9 Kamal!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> I missed it HOGH
> 
> round 1: 10-9 Kamal!


It wasnt as good as Wand's. He only did it for a couple seconds'

EDIT: Awesome triangle!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Beware BJ Kamal is coming for you!!! lool

Yeah sweep attempt and triangle/armbar were sick.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

C'monnnnnn Faber!!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> C'monnnnnn Faber!!!


I bet Faber is going to come out hungry as hell for a win! I wish I could watch it!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Faber is by far my favorite fighter. I mean it ruins my night when he loses. I get nervous for him! haha


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll probably get neg repped, but man, I just can't stand Faber.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I'll probably get neg repped, but man, I just can't stand Faber.


There are plenty of people that see him as the "stuck up California pretty boy," but all in all, the kid comes to throw down and I ******* love it!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope they have a mop ready in the announcers' booth for the drool from Mir during this fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Assuncao just hit himself in the head really hard.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Boring 1st round goes to Faber and his "matrix style" moves. 

Ugh.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I'll probably get neg repped, but man, I just can't stand Faber.


LOL I wouldn't neg rep you for having an opinion.

And his style is so nerve racking!!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Boring 1st round goes to Faber and his "matrix style" moves.
> 
> Ugh.


Sherdog.com gave it to Assuncao.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Sherdog.com gave it to Assuncao.


Faber dominated the 2nd!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Sherdog.com gave it to Assuncao.


Sherdog is a sh*thole. 

Octagon control and aggressiveness gave the 1st round to Faber. Nothing happened, but he pushed the fight, and had cleaner hits. 

Faber easily took 2nd round.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm never betting on Uriah again! He just isn't reliable enough with that wild style of his! I hope he grinds out this round!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Rnd 1 was close, rnd 2 Faber hands down.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

assuncao keeps looking up at the clock. He's done. 

Prediction: Faber via UD.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

After this drop, queue Mir's drool.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

WOO So much for that BJJ Blackbelt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Faber had a great transition after Assuncao "took a chance" and decided to stand up without protecting his neck.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

hooooray! 

Still never betting on him again! He reminds me of Cung le or Soko too much.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Faber had a great transition after Assuncao "took a chance" and decided to stand up without protecting his neck.


After the 1st it was all Faber. He dropped him in the 2nd and 3rd and then finished with a RNC! VERY impressive!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Urijah Faber is back. Impressive. 

Nice home court advantage


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hahaha Aldo is awesome 

"nowone is taking ma biewlt"


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> hooooray!
> 
> Still never betting on him again! He reminds me of Cung le or Soko too much.


He's 23-3, and I honestly don't care about his fight style, 'cause apparently it's working.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Brown v. Faber for a shot at the belt.

:happy02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Brown v. Faber for a shot at the belt.
> 
> :happy02:


Well nobody will believe me because I love Faber, but I think he would have beat Brown had it not been for his hands. He was giving Brown problems while throwing elbows lol and Brown couldnt do anything on the ground.

Not saying Faber would win for sure, but I would bet on him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here comes the big one, unify that title! Heh, and Faber and Brown sure didn't disappoint in the cage or FFL.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> He's 23-3, and I honestly don't care about his fight style, 'cause apparently it's working.


OK...I'm aware of his record, I just said I'm not betting on him anymore. His style is too high risk, and the odds are never good enough. 

Definitely doesn't mean I don't love to watch him fight.

Faber got the win tonight in the most impressive way he could have! RNC a Blackbelt.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Question: 

Why is it that Faber is back, but Brown isn't?

:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brown was more impressive than Faber tonight IMO.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I have $ on Henderson. I'm counting on that ring rust from Varner.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Guys, don't forget that Rafa is a top 5 FW. Dude's a solid fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Here comes the big one, unify that title! Heh, and Faber and Brown sure didn't disappoint in the cage or FFL.


WOOP WOOP

Gratz on becoming a Mod!!! :thumb02:

EDIT: And gratz to Toxic on becoming an Admin!!!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Dudeabides gets promoted to Mod, Toxic to Admin. 

Nice. :thumb02:

**Edit**



HitOrGetHit said:


> WOOP WOOP
> 
> Gratz on becoming a Mod!!! :thumb02:
> 
> EDIT: And gratz to Toxic on becoming an Admin!!!



Quit kissing ass.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Guys, don't forget that Rafa is a top 5 FW. Dude's a solid fighter.


Definitely, I was nervous for Faber! I still think he will stick up with the top of the division.



Sicilian_Esq said:


> Dudeabides gets promoted to Mod, Toxic to Admin.
> 
> Nice. :thumb02:
> 
> ...


I like it!:thumb02:

EDIT: LOL I was just being nice


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I feelz the luvz.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

AcK! What happened to Versus Channel?! It dropped right off the channel guide...and Direct TV wants to raise its rates on me PFFFT!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I feelz the luvz.


Go feel the luvz is the other thread where I totally kissed your ass..

You best be happy.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Round 1 Jamie!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Redrum said:


> AcK! What happened to Versus Channel?! It dropped right off the channel guide...and Direct TV wants to raise its rates on me PFFFT!


I think Comcast owns Versus or something like that. Whoever comtrols Versus was charging too much and Direct TV dropped it months ago.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I feelz the luvz.


I hate you. 

me --->:fight03: <--- you


BTW, Varner took 1st round.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I hate you.
> 
> me --->:fight03: <--- you
> 
> ...


I don't know how Bendo didn't tap, expecially after that knee.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Bendo has no answer to Varners wrestling and striking so far.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

That was a tough round to call. That sidekick was too close to the fence, and Bendo couldn't extend it. 

I hope that round went to Bendo, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I don't know how Bendo didn't tap, expecially after that knee.


He got out of stuff worse than that against Cerrone.



Xerxes said:


> Bendo has no answer to Varners wrestling and striking so far.


Bendo is starting to find a home for that kick.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

What's with all the booing? I don't get it.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

BTW, is Varer sunburned on his back? If I was Bendo, I'd be opening palming his back in the clinch.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

looooll what a finish!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

WOWOWOWOW

I did not see that coming at all!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow knee from nowhere and guillotine that was nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHAHA! Bendo with a crazy standing guillotine!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow Henderson won! That came out of nowhere!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! I am speechless!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man Bendo is such a cool dude. And that knee was perfect!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm changing the channel before Mir says it was "Faber-like"


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I'm changing the channel before Mir says it was "Faber-like"


Dude you need to watch Mir commentate a Torres fight. Miguel Torres is definitely Mir's favorite fighter!


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder if it would have been possible for jamie to break that choke by using his free arm to push Ben's chin straight back and the downward.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

That knee setup the choke. Varner is such a crybaby but I do admit that Henderson was really hesitant in that fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Redrum said:


> I wonder if it would have been possible for jamie to break that choke by using his free arm to push Ben's chin straight back and the downward.


He would have, but he was really caught off guard. Plus having 155 lbs weighting down on your neck hurts more then a regular guilliotine, think about it.

He could have at least tried a little harder to get out. He just stood there for like 4 seconds and tapped. Maybe not even that long lol.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> He would have, but he was really caught off guard. Plus having 155 lbs weighting down on your neck hurts more then a regular guilliotine, think about it.
> 
> He could have at least tried a little harder to get out. He just stood there for like 4 seconds and tapped. Maybe not even that long lol.


Yep, that's a good point about the extra weight bearing down. I was wondering why he tapped so quickly. I would have gone for Ben's chin right away, but I probably would have tapped due to pain I'm thinking.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rated said:


> That knee setup the choke. Varner is such a crybaby but I do admit that Henderson was really hesitant in that fight.


Yeah his post fight interview was ridiculous. It was an MMA fight and not a street fight, of course he wanted to grapple. Varner is a poor sport. :thumbsdown: You ost, shake the dude's hand and get back to training.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Meh, he did say the better man won. I think its just a matter of semantics. Of course they both wanted to fight, but Varner wanted a trading war and probably planned for it, while Henderson looked like he was waiting to pick his spot.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah his post fight interview was ridiculous. It was an MMA fight and not a street fight, of course he wanted to grapple. Varner is a poor sport. :thumbsdown: You ost, shake the dude's hand and get back to training.


Its funny because it was Varner who was the one going for the takedown...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> Meh, he did say the better man won. I think its just a matter of semantics. Of course they both wanted to fight, but Varner wanted a trading war and probably planned for it, while Henderson looked like he was waiting to pick his spot.


I agree but Varner tried to put down Bendo's win by saying that Bendo didn't come to fight. He did. He came, he fought, and he won.

If Varner wants a standup fight he needs to leave MMA and go to boxing or K-1.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Why didn't he try to get out of that choke?


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Varner's heart = Varner's class


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Varner is such a tool. I'm glad Bendo took that.

And as far as who wanted to stand -- half the time, all I saw was Varner eating kicks...

And what was up with round one when Varner looked like he wanted a ref stoppage for an eye poke right after... he got kicked??? What a clown. Maybe that's his new strategy to get saved by "eye pokes".


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He wouldn't have been saved against Cowboy however since he was decisively winning that fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Varner tapped in 2 seconds to an arm in guillotine. That seems a little odd, I thought it was hard to finish a choke that way, or at least not so quickly. 

Varner's post fight remarks irritate me too, there are still so many fans and fighters who somehow think that striking is "more of a real fight" than grappling. Don't watch MMA then, it is not complicated.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Varner tapped in 2 seconds to an arm in guillotine. That seems a little odd, I thought it was hard to finish a choke that way, or at least not so quickly.


He tapped instantly because he's mentally weak and has no heart.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Varner chose to remain standing. That was a bad position, but at least try to either: 
a) suplex your opponent; or, 
b) fall to the mat and attempt to roll out. 

Not saying either of those would have been effective, but standing for 4 seconds and then tapping isn't a viable defense in any sense of the term.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> He tapped instantly because he's mentally weak and has no heart.


I was thinking this as soon as he tapped. He has ZERO heart. I mean he doesn't have to go to sleep, but at least attempt to find a way out. This wasn't a throw away fight it was a title fight...:thumbsdown:

Cerrone/Bendo 2!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Varner tapped in 2 seconds to an arm in guillotine. That seems a little odd, I thought it was hard to finish a choke that way, or at least not so quickly.
> 
> Varner's post fight remarks irritate me too, there are still so many fans and fighters who somehow think that striking is "more of a real fight" than grappling. Don't watch MMA then, it is not complicated.


You know you're hated when you pull the "All I wanna do is bang" card and fans STILL boo you.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That tapout was weak. All in all though this was a kick ass card. I hope the WEC can keep it up. Some of their cards are easily as good as UFC cards and always free.


----------

